# Intake Question..



## Guest (Oct 6, 2002)

I know this is probably a repost, but when I install my AEM intake, the CEL, will go on rite? So how do i prevent that? Ne help would be greatly appreciated, thanx everybody.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i never got a CEL when i installed my AEM. maybe the b15's are different though...


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm waiting to get more info on this as well. I have an AEM CAI waiting at home on my table just crying to get used. I don't need my CEL coming on though. It would drive me crazy to see it there. 

Anyone know what the deal is with this. AEM forum hasn't helped me yet.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

lbcklik1486 said:


> *I know this is probably a repost, but when I install my AEM intake, the CEL, will go on rite? So how do i prevent that? Ne help would be greatly appreciated, thanx everybody. *


There is no reason for your CEL or SES light to come on after installation. Make sure you disconnect your negative terminal of your battery before starting. Remember to check all your hose connections and your MAF before reconnecting your battery. You should no problems at all.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

lbcklik1486 said:


> *I know this is probably a repost, but when I install my AEM intake, the CEL, will go on rite? So how do i prevent that? Ne help would be greatly appreciated, thanx everybody. *


My CEL came on after I installed my cai. It stayed on for about a week and went off. Hasn't come back on since. Sometimes that happens when aftermarket products are installed and other times it doesn't.


----------

